
Why North Korea wants nuclear weapons - King_mansur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykYRsmIQkyw
======
Boothroid
Perhaps this?

“What hardly any Americans know or remember,” University of Chicago historian
Bruce Cumings writes in his book “The Korean War: A History,” “is that we
carpet-bombed the north for three years with next to no concern for civilian
casualties.”

How many Americans know that “over a period of three years or so,” to quote
Air Force Gen. Curtis LeMay, head of the Strategic Air Command during the
Korean War, “we killed off … 20 percent of the population”?

Twenty. Percent. For a point of comparison, the Nazis exterminated 20 percent
of Poland’s pre-World War II population. According to LeMay, “We went over
there and fought the war and eventually burned down every town in North
Korea.”

Every. Town. More than 3 million civilians are believed to have been killed in
the fighting, the vast majority of them in the north.

[https://theintercept.com/2017/05/03/why-do-north-koreans-
hat...](https://theintercept.com/2017/05/03/why-do-north-koreans-hate-us-one-
reason-they-remember-the-korean-war/)

The war against the United States, more than any other single factor, gave
North Koreans a collective sense of anxiety and fear of outside threats that
would continue long after the war’s end.

[http://apjjf.org/-Charles-K.-Armstrong/3460/article.html](http://apjjf.org/-Charles-K.-Armstrong/3460/article.html)

